# santa cruz chameleon geklaut



## dubbel (21. Juli 2009)

*mir wurde mein santa cruz chameleon am samstag (18.7.) geklaut, *
PLZ-Gebiet 91 (Erlangen / Höchstadt)






ausstattung wie auf dem foto, 
ausser: 
- schwarze magura menja mit FCR (flight control)
- schwarzer fizik nisene, 
- ritchey pro sattelstütze (mit use-hülse)
- truvativ xr-vorbau und -lenker 

*finderlohn ist selbstverständlich, 
ausserdem belohnung für hinweise zum täter. *


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. Juli 2009)

diese schweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (23. Juli 2009)

****...das ist der Alptraum jeden Bikers. Dann doch lieber Riss im Rahmen, wie bei mir seit Freitag *g. Da ist man wenigstens selber Schuld. Ich komme aus dem Landkreis ERH nähe Herzo und werde die Augen offen halten. Wenn mir die Sacknase übern Weg läuft, gibts Ärger.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## factz666 (27. Juli 2009)

x


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

factz666 ist der held: ich hab's wieder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















später mehr.


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

party!


----------



## Smourock17 (27. Juli 2009)

yeah. geil Alter!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2009)

Lass' mal hören


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2009)

is eigentlich schnell erzählt: 
ich hab ne PM bekommen, dass factz666 mein rad in ER am hugenottenplatz gesehen hat. 
ich hin, sofort erkannt, war aber abgeschlossen. 
hmmm... mist. 
also polizei angerufen, die schicken ne streife (während ich am telefonieren bin, kommt factz666 an, kurz mit ihm gequatscht). 
das mit der streife hat natürlich gedauert. 
*wart* 
in der zwischenzeit kommt so ein riesenkerl an, geht zum rad, fummelt am schloss rum. 
ich also hin und direkt losgelegt (vor lauter ärger noch nicht mal überlegt, ob der mir nicht als erstes eine reinhaut). nah ran, körperkontakt, auf die schulter gehauen, ich war total geladen. 
gefragt, was er da vorhat, was er mit dem beik will etc. 
kurzes wortgefecht, wieso das meins sei etc., er hat's von nem kumpel, 
also hab ich die rahmennummer gezückt, er hat das schloss aufgeschlossen, damit man das ding umdrehen kann, sprich: unterm tretlager die nummer lesen kann. 
dann war's eigentlich klar. 
er groß geschaut, ich teile ihm mit, dass die grünen unterwegs sind, werde laut und zunehmend genervt, 
er war weg. 
okay, mir in dem moment egal, ich hab mein beik wieder, 
polizei hat ne beschreibung, 
ende, aus.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Juli 2009)

Mannmannmann........... 

Sachen gibts......... 

Freut mich für dich!!

Edith: Daumen hoch @factz666 für die Zivilcourage..... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juli 2009)

Hurraa !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (28. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> is eigentlich schnell erzählt:
> ich hab ne PM bekommen, dass factz666 mein rad in ER am hugenottenplatz gesehen hat.
> ich hin, sofort erkannt, war aber abgeschlossen.
> hmmm... mist.
> ...


ein glück, dass du mich nicht dabeigehabt hast. ich hätte mich nämlich nicht so im zaum halten können ...


----------



## tiss79 (5. August 2009)

Klasse, dass hör ich gerne. Cool, dass Du es wieder hast 

Gruß Tiss


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (5. August 2009)

Geile Sache! Da bekomm ich ja direkt Gänsehaut wenn ich das les...wenns immer so laufen würde!
Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lumpi247 (6. August 2009)

Hört sich an wie eine Lovestory mit Happy End. Wie geil!


----------



## zuspät (7. August 2009)

super klasse zusammenarbeit.


----------



## lowfat (7. August 2009)

Hey Dubbel, gratuliere. Das ist das beste Ende, was es bei einer solchen Geschichte geben kann. Dank an factz666!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

